

Advice for not adding more founders? - imana
https://medium.com/traction-book/paths-to-5m-for-a-startup-founder-73b781d34a2f

======
luck87
Nobody is Omniscience. Maybe you are a good coder and you can build a new
system all by yourself. Most of good cordes, have not good verbal skills, or
financial skills, and they can't join into an incubator or find an angel or
ventur capital.

------
thomasrossi
Sometimes one can't just do it alone.

